# 5c Collet Sets - Budget & Sizes



## BigSpike (Jun 26, 2016)

I am in the market for a 5C collet set. Since I'm not doing rocket surgery, a low cost import set will probably be more accurate than I am.
I would like to start out with a 1/16th's set & later fill in with 32nd & 64th's. 
Can anyone tell me why nobody appears to sell infill sets? By this I mean just the 32nd collets or the 64th collets, or even the 16th collets. There are many many sellers offering 1/8th sets, 1/16th sets etc. but what then?

If you cannot afford a full 64th's set to get started, are the only options to buy every other collet individually or buy another set and have duplicates?

For example Enco sells 17 different 32nd sizes at $10.12 each. So a 32nd infill 'set' would cost $172.04. The difference between the 1/16th set at $148.89 and the 32nd set at $291.05 is $142.16 or $29.88 less to buy the 32nd's to begin with. To later add the 64th's sizes, 35 more at $10.12 each would be $354.20.
1/16th set  $148.89 + 32nd infill $172.04 + 64th infill $354.20 = $675.13 
or $187.78 more than the full 64th's set at $487.35.

Buying one or two at a time as needed further inflates the cost per collet when shipping is factored in.

Of course these are cheap imports, quality collets are way more.

Opinions? What do others do?


----------



## TomS (Jun 26, 2016)

BigSpike said:


> I am in the market for a 5C collet set. Since I'm not doing rocket surgery, a low cost import set will probably be more accurate than I am.
> I would like to start out with a 1/16th's set & later fill in with 32nd & 64th's.
> Can anyone tell me why nobody appears to sell infill sets? By this I mean just the 32nd collets or the 64th collets, or even the 16th collets. There are many many sellers offering 1/8th sets, 1/16th sets etc. but what then?
> 
> ...



I bought a set of 1/16" increment collets from Enco several years ago.  Have never had a need for a 32nd or 64th collet.  I'd buy the 1/16" set then fill in with additional collets on an as needed basis.  You might be surprised that you will only need a few of the others.

Tom S.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 26, 2016)

There's cheaper sets that might get you by.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005W1BVPA/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 26, 2016)

I bought a 1/32" set and a 1/64" set for a couple of lathes from CDCOtools.com for $112 & $198 respectively.  I've been very happy with them.  CME-tools.com has a 33 pc. set from 1/16" - 1 1/16" (by 32nds) for $99.  My CDCO sets ran from 1/8" - 1 1/8".

Bruce


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 26, 2016)

I am just sticking with the sixteenth sizes for now.  Almost all the stock (95+%) I want to put in a collet will fit what I have.  If I want to go further, and try to fit oddball remnants, metric stock, and whatever, I will buy a full ER collet set instead.  Even with all the 64th's you will have poor fits at sizes halfway in between the nominal sizes of the 5C 64th full set.  The ER sets can be cheaper anyway...


----------



## mksj (Jun 27, 2016)

I use the x/64th collets frequently, as something like holding the threaded end of a rod often requires a the next size down. The 5C has a very minimal clamping range. I started out with a 32nd set and then had to back fill, I used different vendors and Shar's was pretty reasonable for single collets. As mentioned there are several eBay vendors, that sell a 57 piece 64th set for around $250 shipped. The 5C collets usually have a higher TIR then something like  ER collets, but the 5C collets are usually rated at 0.0006" or better. Good enough, the non set-tru type non-adjustable back plate Chinese 5C chucks have a pretty bad TIR, I have had several and they are about 10X worse than the collet. About the only half way decent "inexpensive" True-Set or set-tru 5 C chuck that is sold by LathMaster, it works quite well. http://www.ebay.com/itm/5C-TRU-SET-LATHE-COLLET-CHUCK-D1-4-MOUNT-FREE-SHIPPING-US-/122025780618
Otherwise Gator or Bison, which will run twice the price.


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 27, 2016)

That steelex set is only $64.15 here.

http://toolsandmore.us/steelex-m1088-5-c-collet-set.aspx


----------



## Dan_S (Jun 27, 2016)

If you're going to buy a set, I'd recommend you buy a 32nd set, as it covers all the nominal sizes, plus the occasional oddball ones. I'd also recommend you buy a decent set, as some of the really cheap one aren't sprung properly, and can have run-out worse than a 3 jaw. You might be fine like most people or you might end up with a bunch of lemons.

even a 64th set won't cover everything, as a lot of people recommend +0 -0.005" when selecting a collet. Hardinge will happily sell you collets in 1 thousandth increments if you like. The other option is what a lot of machine shops use, emergency collets.


----------



## BigSpike (Jun 28, 2016)

thanks everyone
I think I will go with the 32nd set from CME
unless someone has issues with the quality?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 28, 2016)

the 32nd's set will suit you well.

i bought a 16th's set and a few emergency collets as well as some step collets of different diameters, it covers most of my needs.
if i should happen to need another size i don't have, i'll buy one & charge the collet to the job and keep it when the job is done!


----------



## Dan_S (Jun 29, 2016)

BigSpike said:


> thanks everyone
> I think I will go with the 32nd set from CME
> unless someone has issues with the quality?


I checked the website, and I couldn't find a run-out tolerance of any type, so I would pass on them personally. 

Without some kind of stated tolerance, you have no way to justify a refunb/replacement if you get a lemon or two with a lot of runout.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 29, 2016)

Dan_S said:


> I checked the website, and I couldn't find a run-out tolerance of any type, so I would pass on them personally.
> 
> Without some kind of stated tolerance, you have no way to justify a refunb/replacement if you get a lemon or two with a lot of runout.


For what it's worth, CME states a .0006" TIR for their individual 5C collets.

I have a 1/16" set and need to fill in as well.  It would seem to me that someone would see the value in offering an odd 1/32" set as I'm sure that there are many like myself that bought the 1`/16" set, not realizing the lack of ability of the 5C collet to draw down on an undersized diameters.  I will probably fill in the blanks with individual collets from CME at $5 per.

The reason that I would want a set capable of working any diameter work within its range is that I sometimes need to hold previously machined work.  Although a 4 jaw chuck can be use to eliminate runout, it is easier the pop it in a suitable collet. Additionally, the 5C collet chuck allows me to work in closer quarters than I can with the 4 jaw.  As an example, it would be difficult for me to turn a ball with the 4 jaw but I can swing in quite close with the collet chuck.

I did an investigation of the ability to hold undersized work  and although, the collet could grip work 1/32",  work was grabbed at three points, one at the center of each section.  This allowed the work to cant in the collet rather than running true.  It also had a minimal gripping surface so the possibility of slipping was greater.  To that end, a full 1/64" set would be a good choice.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 29, 2016)

Even 64ths 5C collets do not grip work mid way between sizes effectively.  ER collets are better for that, they will grip all sizes withing the set range.  They do need to be tightened quite tight to hold the work well, and even then probably do not hold as tight as a spring collet holding work of the nominal size of the collet.


----------

